# Its always sunny . what say you ?



## mongey (Jun 27, 2017)

me and the wife need a new quick chuck it on for a laugh show. I have seen bits of its always sunny in Philadelphia before and liked it but never watched it as a cohesive show 

to watch from the start I need to buy on dvd as the early seasons arnt streaming here in oz 

worth dropping some cash on ?


----------



## wankerness (Jun 27, 2017)

mongey said:


> me and the wife need a new quick chuck it on for a laugh show. I have seen bits of its always sunny in Philadelphia before and liked it but never watched it as a cohesive show
> 
> to watch from the start I need to buy on dvd as the early seasons arnt streaming here in oz
> 
> worth dropping some cash on ?



You don't really need to watch it from the beginning, there are occasionally callbacks but there are never multi-episode arcs except for a couple two-parters. If you really want to see it all, I'd try to get it for CHEAP, there are a lot of seasons and they're still happening!

Season one has one of my very favorite episodes, which is the one with Charlie's son and Dennis switching sides on abortion protests for the women.


----------



## naw38 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'd say the first season is the weakest, but the first three, maybe four seasons after Danny DeVito came along are pure gold, the whole way through. I think after season five came out it started getting a little stale, but that could just be me.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 28, 2017)

Get a VPN and you can set it to another country like the US and then stream everything. I had to do that when I lived overseas for grad school.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 28, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Get a VPN and you can set it to another country like the US and then stream everything. I had to do that when I lived overseas for grad school.



I heard Netflix had recently figured out how to prevent this, not sure if that's true.


naw38 said:


> I'd say the first season is the weakest, but the first three, maybe four seasons after Danny DeVito came along are pure gold, the whole way through. I think after season five came out it started getting a little stale, but that could just be me.



It has some stale seasons, but usually comes back. Ex, seasons9/10 are some of the best of the whole series. They get more creative and outrageous over time, and also get higher production values. I'm going through the whole series again now and am to season 11 ( which I hadn't seen before).


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 28, 2017)

Fat Mac!


----------



## MFB (Jun 28, 2017)

TheKindred said:


> Fat Mac!


----------



## vilk (Jun 28, 2017)

I think it's the funniest sitcom since Seinfeld

And there is value to watching them in order


----------



## wankerness (Jun 28, 2017)

vilk said:


> I think it's the funniest sitcom since Seinfeld
> 
> And there is value to watching them in order



MOSTLY, I don't think there's much value, but now that I think about it there's a tiny bit. They do callbacks once in a while, I guess. Ex, there was an episode I watched yesterday where Frank got his head knocked back to 2006 and then things like Dennis and Dee going on crack happened all over again. And there are some recurring characters like Maureen Ponderosa where it matters knowing roughly what happened before. But yeah, overall probably even less continuity than Seinfeld.


----------



## vilk (Jun 28, 2017)

If you just started somewhere in the middle a lot of the Waitress & Charlie jokes get lost
Also McPoyle jokes, Cricket jokes, the relationship between Dennis, Dee, their mom, and Bruce Mathis, Frank's relation to Charlie...

I mean, you can still enjoy the episodes, but for example in the episode where the McPoyle's hold the gang hostage you would be unable to understand why Frank is trying to get his will back from Charlie. You wouldn't understand for several episodes why Dennis and Mac are living with Dee. You wouldn't understand why Mac and Charlie are so afraid of Mac's dad.

I would argue that there's actually _more_ continuity than Seinfeld. I feel like the most continuity Seinfeld ever has is just who each character is dating. I watched through all of Sunny with my wife just a couple months ago and we skipped Season 1


----------



## mongey (Jun 28, 2017)

I can get the first 4 seasons for like $20 , so we'll give it a go


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 29, 2017)

TheKindred said:


> Fat Mac!



Fight milk!!!


----------



## JSanta (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, my good man, I'll have the milk steak, boiled over hard, and your finest jelly beans... raw.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 29, 2017)

vilk said:


> If you just started somewhere in the middle a lot of the Waitress & Charlie jokes get lost
> Also McPoyle jokes, Cricket jokes, the relationship between Dennis, Dee, their mom, and Bruce Mathis, Frank's relation to Charlie...
> 
> I mean, you can still enjoy the episodes, but for example in the episode where the McPoyle's hold the gang hostage you would be unable to understand why Frank is trying to get his will back from Charlie. You wouldn't understand for several episodes why Dennis and Mac are living with Dee. You wouldn't understand why Mac and Charlie are so afraid of Mac's dad.
> ...



Yeah, you're right about most of this. If you can see it all in order you definitely should. It just sounded like Australia had only later seasons on streaming or something. Inability to get the first seasons shouldn't put you off the show as a whole!

Seinfeld has a lot of continuity - they even have some season-long arcs, which is something Always Sunny never attempted. The most obvious one is that season where George and Jerry are trying to write a pilot the whole time and keep getting meetings with execs and screwing things up, etc (one of them is Susan, who obviously becomes very important before the envelopes). Apart from that there's plenty of continuity with things like Putty or crazy Joe Davola that goes through a season. Or really minor Sunny-style with things like a season where George is trying to break out of unemployment so he can stop living with his parents (I think that is the one that ended with "the opposite" and him landing the Yankees gig), or Elaine having to deal with that old rich guy she's caretaker for, etc.


----------



## MYGFH (Jul 1, 2017)

man I think I just watch the funniest episode earlier, "the gang gets invincible". i was rollin too funny


----------



## zappatton2 (Jul 1, 2017)

I love this show, and enjoy that it does have stand-alone episodes rather than a constant continuation (although there is certainly a timeline). Half the time when they do call back to earlier episodes, the central characters don't even remember earlier events and make the same mistakes all over.

I do like charting the (sometimes extreme) decline of every supporting character that gets exposed to "the gang".


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 1, 2017)

Probably one of best shows ever made imo. It's something actually work buying


----------



## zappatton2 (Jul 1, 2017)

It's funny, my two favourite comedies right now are Master of None and Always Sunny, one because the characters are sweet, endearing, relate-able people, the other because the characters are probably the least redeeming, most despicable people of television.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 11, 2017)

Definitely my favorite sitcom currently being produced.

I agree with vilk. No, you're not going to miss out on any deep over arcing story or anything, but there are quite a few call backs that make it worth watching in order. Cricket, the McPoyles, Macs dad etc.

The first season, while entertaining, is probably the slowest and it's short. They pick up after that though and really find their niche, especially once DeVito comes in. It's not one of the shows that slacks off as the season progress, I feel they get better and better.

The episode Charlie Work is one of the best. And I don't recall the name, but the episode where they bring suit cases full of beer on a plane trip to try and beat a record for most beers drank during a flight. Pure gold.


----------



## Descent (Jul 11, 2017)

One of my all time fave comedies. Danny DeVito is truly a comedic genius and the rest of the cast is amazing! I wouldn't say there is a weak season, get them all!
AFAIK - amazon sells shows, so you can probably view from there.


----------



## MFB (Jul 11, 2017)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Definitely my favorite sitcom currently being produced.
> 
> I agree with vilk. No, you're not going to miss out on any deep over arcing story or anything, but there are quite a few call backs that make it worth watching in order. Cricket, the McPoyles, Macs dad etc.
> 
> ...



The Gang Beats The Boggs is the name I believe, in honor of Wade Boggs - American Hero


----------

